# Stolen gear



## raisingale (Apr 3, 2013)

Last weekend of September, MBSP:
1 Penn Battle 4000 on custom crafted rod made by Chris Cole (me).
1 Penn Spinfisher V on Okuma Rod.
1 Penn 700 purple, drilled custom reel on pro fisher rod.

Returning from pier late Sunday night and went ass over tea-kettle on my bike. Disoriented and left gear while I limped back to campsite. Upon realizing that I left my stuff it was gone upon my return. The custom 10' cork taped surf rod w/ my name on it is my main concern. Gold under wrap with red over wrap. Black guides, black EVA & cork tape handle. No questions asked if anyone can help. Thanks to all.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

That's ****ty. I would check out some pawn shops.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Go right to Dicks Pawn.


----------



## raisingale (Apr 3, 2013)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Go right to Dicks Pawn.


Good idea. I'll call them. I'm in Columbia so local sleuthing is difficult. If anyone finds the custom rod I'll make it worth you while.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

I will look around tomorrow afternoon...

I have found Springmaids rental rods in quite a few places, and found a friends $700 Shimano jigging setup at a pawn shop.


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

I'll keep an eye out too!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Go right to Dicks Pawn.


Which one ???

*http://dickspawn.com/virtual-tour.php*


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*http://myrtlebeach.craigslist.org/spo/4664377291.html*

Might be another place worth checking . . .


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

we get consignment gear in The Outpost. We will keep an eye out for your gear


----------



## raisingale (Apr 3, 2013)

Man, thank you all for the help, support and understanding! Just got called by MBSP and my stuff has been found. Strange because it was "found" in an area I wasn't. Maybe the talk of them here prompted the discovery? Regardless, thanks to the good Samaritan that turned them in and thanks to all of you fine folks for helping!


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

That's awesome that someone turned them in.


----------



## steve2 (Jun 2, 2013)

that is great!!!!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

raisingale said:


> Man, thank you all for the help, support and understanding! Just got called by MBSP and my stuff has been found. Strange because it was "found" in an area I wasn't. Maybe the talk of them here prompted the discovery? Regardless, thanks to the good Samaritan that turned them in and thanks to all of you fine folks for helping!


You're welcome . . . Fishermen are "Brothers" and we must STICK TOGETHER !


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

That is great news, now guard that stuff and fish on !!!!!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

The Skink said:


> we get consignment gear in The Outpost. We will keep an eye out for your gear


Where is "The Outpost" located ?

My wife and I are coming to Myrtle Beach on Oct. 17 & 18 . . . Thanks !


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

Murrells Inlet...Across from the beaver bar




ez2cdave said:


> Where is "The Outpost" located ?
> 
> My wife and I are coming to Myrtle Beach on Oct. 17 & 18 . . . Thanks !


----------



## steelerfan (Jul 15, 2013)

Glad someone turned your gear in. Nice to see there are some good people left in the world.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

The Skink said:


> Murrells Inlet...Across from the beaver bar


Is the "beaver bar" the actual name or a nickname for a "strip joint" ?

Thanks !


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

ez2cdave said:


> Is the "beaver bar" the actual name or a nickname for a "strip joint" ?
> 
> Thanks !


LOL....that was my thoughts :beer: opcorn:


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

buckstand said:


> LOL....that was my thoughts :beer: opcorn:


After a little "research", I found that it's called "Murrells Inlet Outpost".
*
http://www.murrellsinletoutpost.com/*


----------



## smoldrn (Sep 10, 2006)

ez2cdave said:


> Is the "beaver bar" the actual name or a nickname for a "strip joint" ?
> 
> Thanks !


The Beaver Bar is owned by Leslye Beaver.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

smoldrn said:


> The Beaver Bar is owned by Leslye Beaver.


"Leslye Beaver" . . . There's a "joke" in there, but I'll "let it slide" for tonight . . . LOL !


----------



## kbamhi (May 9, 2013)

Co-owner is Buster Hyman


----------

